# My Latest Watch Related Acquisition.



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

thats really cool, i was looking for something that if someone said can you change a strap, or tell me if ths tag is real that i could possibly use...

have you got any info on this, i.e. model etc, also is legal to carry on you in the UK or keep in the car?

THanks

Jonathan


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

The blade is under 7 cm long and doesn't lock so should be OK I think.

Got it on EBay from someone in France. Search for minathor 50 not cheap but the tools are made by Bergeon.

Nothing for opening screw on backs though.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Ooer. I suppose if you were to mug a watch, then things might be different.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thatâ€™s a tidy bit of kit for the office brief case thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I've got one of these, and as they're Bergeon, you know that the tools are nice quality, and of course spare blades are available for the tool holder.

The only part which is really not 'up to scratch' is the magnify glass, but as I'm sure a lot of us (that are likely to carry this) also carry a loupe, it's not really an issue.

Ofrei sell them at $148 and also carry the spares.

This picture shows the tools a little clearer;


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting thing, although I:ve never been a fan of "compromise" items mainly because the usefullness is not always great, maybe using the multitool is awkward compared with separate tools.

OTOH, it certainly looks handy :yes:


----------

